# Limiting access to a guest user



## freeborn (Jun 1, 2019)

How do I prevent a guest user from using programs such as word processor (Microsoft office) in windows 10 pro?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How did you make this Guest account?


----------

